# ram weight to finger weight data



## kronix (Dec 21, 2012)

hey everyone, i have been keeping track of some data as im ripping apart a ton of ram, i figured id share my info. ill update it as i go, but heres a start:

ram finger data 



assorted desktop ram



result 1
452 grams ram - 22 sticks - 29.4 grams of fingers


result 2
449.4 grams ram - 23 sticks - 32.1 grams of fingers


result 3 
448.8 grams ram - 21 sticks - 29.8 grams of fingers


result 4
447.8 grams ram - 23 sticks - 29.5 grams of fingers
* trimmed end pieces off fingers for an end weight of 28.5 - 1 gram lost to ends


result 5
453.1 grams ram - 23 sticks - 26.7 grams of very close trimmed fingers with end bits cut off


result 6 - all one sided ddr1 sticks
369.5 grams ram - 21 sticks - 26.3 grams fingers cut close ends trimmed off


assorted laptop ram


result 7 - assorted laptop ram
449.7 grams ram - 52 sticks - 29.8 grams fingers


result 8 - assorted laptop ram
410.8 grams ram - 40 sticks - 27.1 grams fingers

result 9 - all ddr2 ram
472.8 grams ram - 31 sticks - 42.5 grams fingers
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

finger weights per stick

ddr/ddr2 - 1.0 - 1.4 grams per finger - 1.0-1.2 very clean trim all finger no blank board parts, mostly 1.1 
pc-100/133 - 1.2 - 1.6 grams per finger
ddr/ddr2 laptop ram - 0.4 - 0.7 grams per finger - mostly .5
144 pin laptop ram - 0.4 - 0.7 grams per finger - mostly .5

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

stick weight per piece


desktop ram

pc100/133 - 16.3 - 23.4 grams per piece
ddr1 - 15.5 - 24.9 grams per piece
ddr2 - 14.8 - 18.2 grams per piece


laptop ram

sdram - 9.1 - 9.8
ddr - 9.8 - 10.6
ddr2 - 6.5 - 8.6

i just copied and pasted from my word document, comments are welcomed good or bad.

cheers! - Ian

PS. i dont know if i can perform yield data on the foils, these are for a client and he wants me to process all of the foils at once, ill be doing some ceramics and some fiber cpus as well although the ceramics will be a process all their own, i can at least mix the foils from the fiber's and fingers. if you guys are really interested i may be persuaded to make a smaller setup for the ram fingers.....

edited to update data, 2x


----------



## Auful (Dec 21, 2012)

Kronix,

Thanks for the data. I would like to see gold yield % from RAM fingers. I have "amassed" a whopping 43 sticks of RAM :lol: and know that I need to probably quadruple that count before processing is even considered. I have been studying the Escrap Refiner's Gold Mining Guide pdf, but it would be nice to have a second opinion. Thanks again,

Matt


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 21, 2012)

It all depend on how close one person cut fingers off. A good while back we figured out that 1g of finger from one RAM stick is about correct expectation. 
I think that finding acceptable approximate weight of mixed RAM will be more interesting, when this will be known it is easy to figure out weight of fingers.
Weight of RAM varies from 15-30g a piece. Do you keep track of how many there was in your 3 tons?
Can you do some batches like how many sticks was in one kilogram, five kilogram, ten kilogram lots? I would do at least 5 lots of each.


----------



## kronix (Dec 21, 2012)

hey matt, i think i will process a half pound of finger memory and ill post the results, but keep in mind the numbers depend greatly on my skill and procedure, and im still learning so dont take them as scripture lol.

hey patnor, i think there was a misunderstanding. i said figuratively that i had a "ton" but i only have about 15 pounds right now with an unknown amount still on its way. i have been weighing as close to a lb (448 grams) as i could get with the ram, counting the sticks, weighing each individual finger and stick and writing down the weight ranges with a total yield of fingers for that pound of memory. i figured we could create a basic formula for buying mixed ram based on finger yields comparative to the amount of ram. 

i am consistanly showing that you get about an ounce of fingers per ram lb (mixed, mostly pc133/100 and ddr, a few ddr2 sticks not too many). i broke the fingers off of about 3-4 lbs of laptop ram before i thought to record data, but ill have more coming in so i will be recording the data from that as well and posting it here, ill just edit the original post to add the info. 

i also plan to weigh the pins from processors per piece and per lb in the future, i want to get a solid guideline going here. 

cheers! - Ian


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 21, 2012)

I will put my small contribution or observation here.
From 3200g of RAM (3,2KG) I got 875g of IC chips. That make it approx 270g of IC from kilogram of RAM. I would say that we all will be safe to presume that to obtain one kilogram of RAM IC Chips you need 4 kilogram of memory sticks.


----------



## thompson69 (Dec 22, 2012)

Hi! This is my firts post and I want to thank everybody, this is very informative forum. I got roughly 10kg of ram memory(sdram+ddr) 560 pieces ,about half double side with 16 ic chips. I cut the fingers and get 750 grams of fingers, took all chips away and those weighted 3.3kg about 6000 ic chips(average 11 from stick). Golden bonding wires in these rams are incredible small, and i cant see them with my naked eyes but if you calculate 6000x 64 legs(one chip) its 384000 very very small wires, I have burned them all chrushed them and taken every magnetic pins away, now I have put 350 grams test batch( 1600 grams total) of that powder first diluted nitric 50/50 and later in SSN saturated salt+ nitric ( diluted 10 part of SS and 1 part of nitric to keep nitric low) I though it is too much work to try pan these incredible small wires.

Colour of the fluid after nitric bath was blue so I think that mainly copper came from non magnetic pins.

Test batch is ready to precipitation and has nice clear yellow /greenish colour, and stannous test is positive( i think copper + gold because i did not get all fluid away from wet powder after nitric bath ) any thoughts?

And sorry english is not my first language, I am from europe


----------



## kronix (Dec 22, 2012)

patnor1011 said:


> I will put my small contribution or observation here.
> From 3200g of RAM (3,2KG) I got 875g of IC chips. That make it approx 270g of IC from kilogram of RAM. I would say that we all will be safe to presume that to obtain one kilogram of RAM IC Chips you need 4 kilogram of memory sticks.



did you have any gold yield data on those specific chips? or did you process them with others? and thanks when i update the OP (original post) i will add that in, as well as run my own tests, i figure ill give the chips a go and see how i manage. 

- Ian


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 23, 2012)

I do have some but need to confirm that doing several batches. I will have it ready in about two weeks as I do have something else to work on for one member, I like to repeat experiments, I mean I want to see numbers few times to be sure they are accurate.


----------



## kronix (Dec 23, 2012)

also, i was wondering if those weights of the sticks were with fingers or without. my data will be without fingers, as i have already removed them. i will be using hcl to remove the solder and legs on the ic's, so my weight ratios might differ greatly from yours, but still it will be valuable to compare results, and hopefully setup a buying formula that is rock solid. 

i also did a batch of 369.5 grams of one sided ddr1 ram and came out with 26.3 grams of closely trimmed fingers with the end bits broken off. that goes to show that they produce more fingers per pound, but the double sided ones will produce way more gold bearing ic's, its going to be interesting to find out yields per pound on both these materials. i also want to weigh the stripped boards and figure out a weight range for those to factor in when valuing ram lots. 

i have to get off to bed ill update the OP tomorrow its been a long day.

cheers - Ian


----------



## Smack (Dec 23, 2012)

47lbs. of ram and 3.2lbs. of fingers. 11g. button. I added a small piece of gold to use up any left over nitric but forgot to weigh the darn thing before I put it in. My best guess is that I got 8 or 9g from the fingers.


----------



## kronix (Dec 24, 2012)

Smack said:


> 47lbs. of ram and 3.2lbs. of fingers. 11g. button. I added a small piece of gold to use up any left over nitric but forgot to weigh the darn thing before I put it in. My best guess is that I got 8 or 9g from the fingers.



i did the math with the numbers i have been running, heres the math:

47 x 28 = 1316
1316/448 = 2.9375

R (ram lbs)x 28(grams) = F (finger weight)
F/448 (grams in a lb) = weight in lbs.

OR

47/16 = 2.9375

R/16 = total ram finger weight

the reason i stuck with 16 is because it takes roughly 16 lbs ram to make 1 lbs fingers. this formula is not tested thoroughly but i think it may be a safe bet on estimating finger yields on large ram lots. 

what do you think of my formulas?

it looks like you ended up with slightly more fingers than in my calculation, and yours look pretty clean.


----------



## Smack (Dec 24, 2012)

The results on finger weight is a direct product of the person doing the trimming. I use a paper cutter and got real picky cutting them off and trimming the ends even.


----------



## kronix (Dec 24, 2012)

Ahh yes I have been looking around for one of those. I currently use a pair of linesman pliers and break em off but I still have OK control. 

How often do you have to sharpen the blade?


----------



## kronix (Jan 9, 2013)

updated with laptop ram numbers


----------



## kronix (Jan 13, 2013)

now that I have finished breaking off the fingers I will be doing yields on amount of flatpacks per lb of fingerless ram. I will separate them as follows:

laptop ddr and pc100/133
laptop ddr2/3
double sided ram
single sided ram
DDR2/3 ram
assortment of ram

I have about 20 lbs total fingerless ram to work with, about 5 lbs laptop ram and 15 regular. 

hopefully soon I will have yield info on gold on the ram fingers, just have to find time to process them. I will also attempt to process the flatpacks to get a total yield on all the ram. 

- Ian


----------

